# Bear grizzly opinions



## Roadsnakes (Nov 29, 2016)

I have a vintage Bear Grizzly. 1966

Aesthetically the one piece Bear is a better looking bow, and probably made with better choices of woods.

It cost much more, and will always be worth much more.

As far as you finding a huge difference in shooting, I think that will be a personal choice only you will be able to answer.

Good luck with whatever way you go.


----------



## NCBOW1 (Nov 3, 2016)

i have a bear super K and love it.


----------



## Instinktifling (Jun 26, 2016)

I have two 70's Grizzlys that I have been shooting for years. Both 58", and loved them for hunting. I recently acquired a Bear Kodiak 60" and am amazed how much smoother and more consistent it shoots!


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

go with either the new super gtiz or the older models of the griz, the new standard griz has only one lam.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I never was overly impressed with the Grizzly. I have probably owned eight or ten of them. Having owned many bows over the years, I would go with a Martin X200 or a Howatt Hunter, or maybe even a Kodiak instead of the Griz. You can probably buy an older Howatt for the same or less money and have a lot more bow. I sold a pristine 1973 a few weeks ago for $150, just to give you an idea of what can be had for the money.


----------



## double0lx (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a 1966 grizzly and a kodiak hunter... the kodiak hunter is a much better shooting bow than the Grizzly. I will say the grizzly is much more comfortable in the hand and during draw.


----------



## mkvnwk (Jul 31, 2016)

I bought a new grizzly at the end of last summer. After three strings showing excessive wear at the top string nock in several hundred shots, I emailed their headquarters in Gainesville. They said they couldn't help me and that I needed to call another office in Indiana. Indiana told me that doing any work to the bow myself would void the warranty, so $33 in shipping later the bow was on its way to Gainsville where it sat for three months and nearly all of deer archery season. When I got it back, they had crudely sanded down some sharp edges on the string nock and threw in a new factory string. I like the bow now that it's fixed, but unfortunately this is my third and last bear.


----------



## PHo (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a 2015 Grizzly and I love shooting it, but it was my first recurve bow and I only bought it because of the classic look of it and I really didn't know what to look for in a recurve. After spending some time shooting other bows, I'd say there are definitely better bows for the money. If you're gonna upgrade from your current bow I'd suggest shooting as many different ones as you can and decide what feels best. The Grizzly brand new is overpriced, but if you're heart is set on one then it might be a better deal if you buy a used vintage one. You might also get a better quality one going used.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

I own a Grizzly, its a few years old, fine bow, but after shooting for a while, i seem to feel it stack, not sure if i wasn't drawing as far as i do now, or what, but its a decent bow, but at 58", My Bear kodiak at 60" is a lot smoother


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

I have shot a 1 lam grizzly it seems to have shot great i would buy another


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

I have 2 vintage 70s Grizzlies. One is 45lbs the other is 50lbs.
One I bought brand new in high school. The 45lb Grizz is the one I shoot the most.
I have a Bcyx padded loop string on it.
They pull smooth, quiet, shoot as good as any 1 piece recurve I've ever shot.
You just have to try one to see if it fits you though.
If you draw over 29" I would recommend a longer bow.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I echo the sentiments of others in the current production grizzly being way over priced.

If you must have a griz, find an older one. A vintage kodiak will still shoot better.

For the price of a new griz, I'd rather have an omega or a mad dog. Of course, that's just my opinion.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I've owned quite a number of Bear bows and for me the length is the POSITIVE I am looking for....I have the POLAR and it is a fine shooter......


----------



## GrayGooseShaft (Apr 11, 2014)

I suggest you try the Grizzly and have fun. I shoot a 70s vintage Grizz, when I manage a clean release it shoots where I look. You can get a used one for 150 to 200. Shoot it for a few years and if you decide to switch to another bow, you can get most or all of your money back. Save some money to spend on arrows. 

The cool thing about our sport is that some people want a long, heavy target recurve, some a light hunting bow like a Grizz, or some want a snappy reflex/ deflex bow. There are those cold metal risers with plastic limbs. (I'm just teasing you ILF shooters) wood self bows, English war bows, Hill bows, horn and sinew composites...


----------



## Tradhunter500 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

I have an early 70's Grizzly in addition to a few Kodiak models and a Tamerlane. The Grizzly is very comfortable and my confidence level is the highest with it over both Kodiaks. I have handled the new Grizz's and actually prefer the vintage ones myself.


----------



## banjo8 (Jun 20, 2016)

I have an old Grizzly that I started with - 58", [email protected]". It was the wrong choice to start with, but damn when I made a good shot I loved it. I don't shoot it hardly ever, but I will never let it go.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

if you can afford it, pass on a new bear bow and just go buy a better brand bow like bob lee or black widow you can thank me later.


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a 45# Bear Grizzly and love it. 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwd (Dec 6, 2013)

I still have the '71 model Grizzly I started out on, and about seventy five bows later I'd say it's alright, but there are much better used bows to be had out there. I wouldn't buy a new Grizzly or Super Grizzly. I don't like the blocky feel, and I don't much care for Bear extracting more money out you for a bow that is FF compatible, Grizzly is not...Super Grizzly is, when I think all bows currently make should be capable of handling a FF string.
IMO, a Martin Mamba, 200x, or Hunter are better bows, particularly the ones from before about 2013.
But that's just me.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Trad - 

What exactly do you think the Grizzly will do for you that your current bow won't?

Just remember, the Grizzly was Bear's entry level adult hunting bow. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Tradhunter500 (Dec 13, 2016)

Viper- 
My current bow stacks a lot past 28 inches and I draw 29. Looking for something smoother drawing and shooting ,and better looking.


----------

